# WORDPRESS stündliches Buchungssystem gesucht



## Gast170816 (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Plugin, wo man stündlich was vermieten kann...also Buchungsanfragen dazu abwickeln kann.
Ich habe schon etwas in die Richtung gefunden www.zingiri.com/bookings/pricing-signup/ , aber da gibts nur EINEN Kalender und es kostet auch ne monatliche Gebühr. Besser wär einmal kaufen.

Andere Buchungssysteme funktionieren meist nur tagweise (da sie eher für Hotels wo man eher mehrere Tage am Stück bucht, gedacht sind), ich benötige aber eine stundenweise Übersicht.

Was das Ding konkret können muss:
- mehrere Räume stundenweise vermieten (Nutzer kann sich Raum und Stunden von-bis raussuchen)
- dazu noch Sachen buchen (zB. mit Checkboxen...noch Frühstück dazu, noch TV dazu)
--> Raummiete und Preise für Zusatzsachen sollen kalkuliert und Nutzer gleich angezeigt werden.
- Feste Raumbuchungen (z.B. immer Montag, 10-13 Uhr, mit TV) sollen fest drin bleiben sodass kein Admin den Kram jede Woche manuell selbst eintragen müsste.

Welches Plugin kann das?


----------



## saftmeister (30. Mai 2014)

Schau mal hier: https://wordpress.org/plugins/booking-system/



> *Book Hours*
> 
> 
> You have complete control to what hours you are using in your Booking Calendar. You can set same hours by the minute for the whole calendar or you can set different hours for different days.
> ...



Weitere Suchergebnisse: https://www.google.de/search?q=wordpress+plugin+booking+system


----------



## Gast170816 (30. Mai 2014)

Dieses erste "booking system" hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Das war schon dicht dran, aber doch nicht ganz das richtige.

- Man kann zwar Stunden von-bis auswählen (naja, so komisch mit klicken un dann gehen alle Zeilen dazwischen an, aber ok)
- aber noch Zeug dazu, also ein Raum und noch z.B. "Frühstück", "TV", "Handtuch extra" das geht nicht 
- und im Backend, hab ich abgescheckt...für regelmäßige Mieter müsste man das alles aufs neue manuell eintragen (jeden Montag z.B. gebucht). Da bräucht ich nen Haken "wiederhole wöchtentlich. etc."

Ich hab noch was gefunden, das gefiel mir durch sein simples Design: Tage mit Stundentabelle und dann Dropdowns für die Uhrzeit von-bis. http://www.webreserv.com/demosites/boat-rental-booking-system-demo.html Aber das ist nix für Wordpress und man kann ja eben auch nix extra dazu buchen.

Mh, wahrscheinlich ist das sogar voll einfach umsetzbar (braucht nichtmal JS-Schnickschnack, soll schön einfach mit Standard-Dropdowns und Checkboxen sein, aber ich kann ja kein PHP.)

Ich hab die also alle durch, es hat immer irgendnen Haken.


----------



## saftmeister (30. Mai 2014)

In diesem Falle empfehle ich einen Abstecher ins Jobs-Forum.  Ich denke, hier bei tutorials.de gibt es genügend kompentente Leute, die das erledigen könnten, evtl. auch Anpassung von etwas extierendem. Ist nur die Frage, ob es für lau machen wird


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juni 2014)

Hi,
vielleicht ist das hier was für dich: http://www.supr.com/


----------

